# When is a collar addiction really an addiction?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

5 collars, 10 collars, 20 collars?????

I think we need to band together and start a collar addicts anonymous group.
I don't know if anyone is friends with Ella's Lead on FB, but they posted a collar yesterday and I am pretty sure I am going to buy it for Avery in a "boy" version.
Then it got me thinking, I could really customize with Ella's Lead, so I am now working on my own personal collar design, which is probably going to cost me part of my arm and a bit of a leg...but hey its just me and Avery what else am I going to spend my money on? LOL

Yesterday at obedience, my instructor noticed Avery wears a different collar every week, and we've only been to 3 classes...hehe little does she know, its only just begun!

Also should I mention, I literally just purchased a fetching tag!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Luckily I can only get martingale collars online... so no addiction yet. Just 3 collars...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

When my collar obsession started I had 10 dogs. I would buy everyone a new collar and immediately look to see what else was out there and if I found something else I had to buy it too. My hubby was less than happy about the $$ I was spending so I learned to sew just to make my dogs new collars. They have TONS of collars now. My sister has 3 dogs, 2 of which she adopted from me so I have to make her babies collars too. She lives a couple of hours away so every time we're getting together I send her photos of fabric and make her guys at least 3 collars apiece. The babies have to look good!:thumb:


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I had to go count, I have 3 custom w/ their name leather collars from collarmania (she doesn't do leather anymore), 1 ellas lead leather, 2 leathers from st leathercraft, 3 nylon stillwaters, a fabric martingale from collarmania, 7 ellas leads, and two leather leashes from st leathercraft. I have a paco collar and another collarmania fabric on the way and have also given away several collars/leads I was no longer using or didn't like. All but one of those collars was bought when we had two dogs, I've only bought Ripley one of her own so far, lol. Now I've gotten into tags as well, there are some really fun ones on etsy as well as collars. It's really awful now that collarmania posts all their ready made stuff on facebook though, they have so many options I have a horrible time picking anything.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Luckily, I only use her collar on walks so I dont have to worry about that as an obsession, and I also have to use a martingale collar which I need to order, so I only have the one Im using now and a backup for when it starts to look worn down.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't even use collars for walks. 
6 k9 closet collars
2 collarmania collars
2 homemade collars
1 Ellas lead Collar and one on the way
1 Blocky Dog Collar

And on fetching tag on the way!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an assortment of collars:

2 Collar Mania collas
2 Premier collars
1 Ella's Lead collar
1 PetSmart collar
1 OK Collars collar
1 Dublin Dog collar
1 random collar from the U.K.
1 3 Dirty Dogz collar
1 Denver Broncos collar
1 Florida Gator collar

I've restrained myself from buying any new collars for a little while and I'm very happy to be succeeding! :biggrin:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

There is no way that there can be to many collars

Having said that, I foolishly bought collars for my pup and pup to be, but so far my pup does not fit hers. I bought ones that where sized for rotti's. the only problem is they are sized for fat rotti's not proper weight ones :-(. Still don't know if little becka will ever fit hers.

They came with matching leads as well  and at least these will still work.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I have to buy martingale collars online and I have three......so far which I think is probably too many, problem is I keep seeing other ones I like and am just thinking of a Christmas one from Greyhound adoption shop????????? they are $35 each with most of the money going to the charity, I am sure they could be bought much cheaper elsewhere, but I don't like using credit card for overseas purchases.


----------

